# 400 w MH in a wardrobe grow box



## paranoyd1985 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi, just like the title states I am thinking of using a 400w metal halide in a wardrobe grow box.  I'm concerned about the amount of heat it will put off in such a small space.  Can I make this work or will I be better off just using fluorescents?  Any advice on minimizing the heat factor would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello Para 

You would need to vent the heat out at the top of the wardrobe and this hot air would need to go outside, can you do this?

eace:


----------



## paranoyd1985 (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for replying   Yes I am planning on venting the air out of the box, but I was thinking of putting the vent in the bottom corner as we already have an access panel cut out there in the wall.  Does the warm air need to vent out of the top of the box specifically?  I am also planning on putting a fresh air vent in that will pull air from the room into the box to help cool it.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2009)

intake vent in the bottom, exhaust vent at the top, hopefully at opposite ends


And an air-cooled hood


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah that's what i was gonna say. hot air rises, so to cool the cabinet most efficiently, the exhaust has to be at the top. having an intake at the bottom also helps cool in conjunction with the top exhaust because it creates a current going across the box, which is exactly what you want. the cold air comes in at the bottom, it gets drawn upward by the exhaust fan, and before it can get too heated from the light, it will be sucked out.


----------



## Samoo (Nov 7, 2009)

hi guys, I need urgent help, I have 15 white widow seeds I'm planing to grow it indoor can anyone tell me the box dimensions and what I need? 
please guys help me it's my first time to grow indoor


----------

